# Concorde sim on Krypton Factor



## Royzee617 (Jun 16, 2005)

On Brit TV we can still enjoy re-runs of f=game shows from the 90s thanks to Challenge(d) TV.

Here is a snippet of contestants trying their skills on the BA Concorde sim. Lucky persons!


----------

